# Read this XRAY!



## mycrofft (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Veneficus (Nov 15, 2012)

I think I meet several people with that problem everyday.


----------



## Scott33 (Nov 15, 2012)

That's not fair, his is bigger than mine...:rofl:






As already mentioned, an every day occurrence.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2012)

I wanna know how everyone is getting my X-rays :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Milla3P (Nov 15, 2012)

Is that a dog? (Sadface)


----------



## Scott33 (Nov 15, 2012)

His wife probably thinks so...


----------



## zmedic (Nov 25, 2012)

How did he swallow that thing?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 25, 2012)

My guess is that he "fell on it":rofl:


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 25, 2012)

The scissoring tongs were also lodged. Talk about seeing people at ther most vulnerable and embarrassed.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm sure that it was a total accident!


----------

